# ariens with broken gearbox worth it



## mcljc979 (Dec 2, 2013)

seller says the auger works intermittently and gearbox needs repair
seems like a nice machine
all the other machine i looked at are junk
will gearbox cost alot to fix?
ariens snowblower st524


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

It can be but you need to look up the price of the brass gear and the worm shaft.
If anything else is bad like the case is crack or anger shaft bent ext the it isn't worth it.

Get the model number or just offer $75 and you almost can't go wrong

Are you looking to flip it or keep it.


----------



## mcljc979 (Dec 2, 2013)

td5771 said:


> It can be but you need to look up the price of the brass gear and the worm shaft.
> If anything else is bad like the case is crack or anger shaft bent ext the it isn't worth it.
> 
> Get the model number or just offer $75 and you almost can't go wrong
> ...


i need one for myself
i will try to get the model number
thanks for the info


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

td5771 said:


> It can be but you need to look up the price of the brass gear and the worm shaft.
> If anything else is bad like the case is crack or anger shaft bent ext the it isn't worth it.
> 
> Get the model number or just offer $75 and you almost can't go wrong
> ...


Ad says $100.00 _*firm*_. Not sure about his "firm" but if I say firm in my ad it does't leave till the price is met.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I just looked at Rochester CL and searched ALL for Ariens. There's a bunch of machines under $200. They are older than the one you posted but all good machines.

Here's the standard brick shiphouse machine, $125 completely functional

Ariens Snow blower


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

nt40lanman said:


> I just looked at Rochester CL and searched ALL for Ariens. There's a bunch of machines under $200. They are older than the one you posted but all good machines.
> 
> Here's the standard brick shiphouse machine, $125 completely functional
> 
> Ariens Snow blower


Agreed, that's a good machine for $125. Proper care and prep when summer comes and it will outlast all of us. I would jump on that one mcljc929, for $125 can't go wrong and you prob could neg it down a few bucks. That other one with bad gearbox ain't worth your time with all the working machines out there.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

mcljc979, That machine is model 924046. If you look it up you'll find the auger gear is part 52402600 changed to 52422700 and no longer available.
You might find a used one or old stock on ebay or googling around. Maybe check with jackmels on here. The Ariens solution is a complete new auger gearbox, auger shaft and impeller shaft (about $200). I think that's the reason it's for sale and $100 for a 20 year old Tec 5hp engine is way high.
I'd put money the augers are rusted to the shaft anyway. Looks like a guy selling his problem. Pass IMO.


----------



## mcljc979 (Dec 2, 2013)

nt40lanman said:


> I just looked at Rochester CL and searched ALL for Ariens. There's a bunch of machines under $200. They are older than the one you posted but all good machines.
> 
> Here's the standard brick shiphouse machine, $125 completely functional
> 
> Ariens Snow blower


i have email the seller on that one but have not got back to me yet
i have looked at a lot of those machines and are junk
but thanksfor the info


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

mcljc979 said:


> seller says the auger works intermittently and gearbox needs repair
> seems like a nice machine
> all the other machine i looked at are junk
> will gearbox cost alot to fix?
> ariens snowblower st524


 Intermittently could mean a whole host of things. Guy probably broke a shear pin and replaced it with a bolt instead of the correct shear pin and then hit something and trashed the augers gear case and is now trying to dump the machine it happens all the time. At least he was honest enough to say the machine had some problems unlike some people will not disclose a problem. Check out the Donyboy73 You-tube video on what to look for when buying a used snow blower. Although it could be as simple as a belt tensioner adjustment for the auger belt you could just pull on the cable and if the auger works correctly then that is what is wrong if nothing happens and the belt is tensioned correctly and it's turning the auger drive and nothing is happening or it is making strange sounds then it could be a broken worm gear as well as a damaged auger gear case and that could cost you a lot of money especially if you have a dealership repair it. Since it is only a 5hp engine I would not offer more than $75.00 to $80.00 even if the engine runs great. I used to have a 5hp Tecumseh and I wasn't too impressed even when it was new. *First of all are you comfortable working on a snow blower? If not I would pass.* Too many stories here on SBF about people who bought stuff cheap off of Craigslist and taken the machine into a dealer to have it repaired only to be charged $200+ for a tune up they did not need or ask for and then to have the dealer say *"by the way it will be another $300.00 dollars to fix the real problem".* If you are comfortable turning a wrench it could be a nice find depending upon the amount of work needed and the cost of the parts to repair it. There are lots of good You tube videos that will walk you through repairing your machine. *If your not mechanically inclined or don't own any tools pass on it and look for one that is mechanically sound and runs well.*


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> Agreed, that's a good machine for $125. Proper care and prep when summer comes and it will outlast all of us. I would jump on that one mcljc929, for $125 can't go wrong and you prob could neg it down a few bucks. That other one with bad gearbox ain't worth your time with all the working machines out there.


Jump on it only if the engine runs well. If it runs poorly and you are not comfortable with working on it or repowering it then pass. Some times your better off repowering it than dumping money into fixing a worn out tired old engine. Cost is the same however the out come can be way different especially since it is just a 5hp Tecumseh which is a rather anemic engine even when it is running great.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

In that shape I would not pay over 75.00 in my opinion. 50 would be more reasonable. If the engine runs 100 wouldn't be to bad but still over priced in my opinion. As long as you want to do some repairs yourself and have tools to fix the problems It would be something worth trying. 

Just to put things in prospective. I'm a bit south of you In pa and I can pick up a snowblower in about the same shape for 25-75 dollars.

I also noticed one thing. At the bottom of his listing he put quite a few keywords for searches. Must be he is really trying hard to sell it.

You will want to make sure there are not other problems like worn out belts, badly cracked tires, worn out skid hoes and shave plate. some things can wait till you use it but in all they do add up. Also make sure the transmission runs in all gears and shifts easily.


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

mcljc979 said:


> i have email the seller on that one but have not got back to me yet
> i have looked at a lot of those machines and are junk
> but thanksfor the info


If that one doesn't pan out, I'd keep looking & forget about the one you posted that needs repair. I look at Rochester's Craig list all the time & there's certainly no shortage of used blowers for sale. Just be patient & the right one will come along. Here's one recent example that looks decent & he'll likely come down in price. There's a lot of competition for selling used blowers....good for the buyer to have the seller come down in price.
Ariens 8 HP 24 IN Snow Blower, Delivered!


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

Here's a nice looking John Deere from the same seller.
JOHN-DEERE 8HP/26IN SNOW BLOWER


----------



## mcljc979 (Dec 2, 2013)

Colored Eggs said:


> In that shape I would not pay over 75.00 in my opinion. 50 would be more reasonable. If the engine runs 100 wouldn't be to bad but still over priced in my opinion. As long as you want to do some repairs yourself and have tools to fix the problems It would be something worth trying.
> 
> Just to put things in prospective. I'm a bit south of you In pa and I can pick up a snowblower in about the same shape for 25-75 dollars.
> 
> ...


machines in my area are expensive
but will wait till something comes along in my price range


----------



## mcljc979 (Dec 2, 2013)

Runner50 said:


> If that one doesn't pan out, I'd keep looking & forget about the one you posted that needs repair. I look at Rochester's Craig list all the time & there's certainly no shortage of used blowers for sale. Just be patient & the right one will come along. Here's one recent example that looks decent & he'll likely come down in price. There's a lot of competition for selling used blowers....good for the buyer to have the seller come down in price.
> Ariens 8 HP 24 IN Snow Blower, Delivered!


 nice but a 150 bucks over my price range


----------



## mcljc979 (Dec 2, 2013)

Runner50 said:


> Here's a nice looking John Deere from the same seller.
> JOHN-DEERE 8HP/26IN SNOW BLOWER


if i,m not wrong, ariens made the older deeres


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

jtclays said:


> mcljc979, That machine is model 924046. If you look it up you'll find the auger gear is part 52402600 changed to 52422700 and no longer available.
> You might find a used one or old stock on ebay or googling around. Maybe check with jackmels on here. The Ariens solution is a complete new auger gearbox, auger shaft and impeller shaft (about $200). I think that's the reason it's for sale and $100 for a 20 year old Tec 5hp engine is way high.
> I'd put money the augers are rusted to the shaft anyway. Looks like a guy selling his problem. Pass IMO.


Thanks For the Plug...I do have New Gears Available!


----------



## mcljc979 (Dec 2, 2013)

someone has bought it
thanks guys for your help


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

mcljc979 said:


> someone has bought it
> thanks guys for your help


Here's another decent one that's closer to your price range. I talked to this guy before finding my blower & he has a LOT of blowers for sale. I forgot the #, but IIRC it was close to 100, if not more. It's basically all he does at this point to make money & he goes through the entire machine before putting it up for sale. At least that's what he told me....I don't know the guy. I'd definitely call him & take a ride to his house to see what he has in your price range. I'd be willing to bet you'll find something decent. Good luck.
7hp Snow Blower, Free delivery


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

I would not touch something like that with a 10ft pole. First you have the cost of the gears along with any other misc parts.. then you have the dis assembly process. I have a gearbox / auger/impeller assembly that I have tried numerous times to get the augers unfroze from the shafts. They are a pain in the ass. I tried everything short of putting them in a 20-40 press and pressing them off the shaft. 
The moral of the story. Follow the advise of these people and purchase an old ariens that is working. The ones made before 1979 are bulletproof " "machines". The keyword is "machine" and machine does not include the engine/motor.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I buy ST Machines with Blown Gearboxes all the time. I keep Good Used Gearbox and Rake assemblys, and do a simple swap, or swap out the gear if the rakes are not frozen to the shaft. It does help having Gears in Stock.


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

Any secrets to getting frozen/rusted rakers off the shaft?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

You Need Patience, and an Oxy Ascetylene Torch. Gotta "Cherry" em up, sometimes it takes multiple sessions to break them free. Lots of PB Blaster as well....A customer gave me some REAL Good Penetrating Oil last Season that Really Broke Things Loose. Was in a White Spray Can with Red Lettering- Don't Remember the Name, Sorry...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

woodtick007 said:


> Any secrets to getting frozen/rusted rakers off the shaft?


- breaking rusted rakes loose..


----------

